# Happy Birthday Jon von der Heyden!!!



## Richard Schollar (Dec 17, 2010)

Jon is 34 on Saturday!!!!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MrKowz (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Joe4 (Dec 17, 2010)

Congratulations Jon! Have a few drinks on me!

34, eh? Just a kid...


----------



## TinaP (Dec 17, 2010)

34!!?

He's a mere pup!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Jon! It's just a pity you don't know your own date of birth.  (Richard couldn't possibly be wrong, could he?)


----------



## Evagrius Ponticus (Dec 17, 2010)

My Best Wishes Jon!!


----------



## diddi (Dec 17, 2010)

well done Jon, i can nearly remember that far back...


----------



## crook_101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Have a great day Jon, sink one or two for me


----------



## schielrn (Dec 18, 2010)

Joe4 said:


> 34, eh? Just a kid...


Happy Birthday Jon!

Man, if your just a kid, what does that make me?


----------



## Colin Legg (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy birthday, Jon! Save me a slice of cake.


----------



## VoG (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Jon. Don't drink too much


----------



## mikerickson (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Jon.



(Would someone define "too much"?)


----------



## VoG (Dec 18, 2010)

Approximately one pint of standard strength beer in Jon's case


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 18, 2010)

VoG said:


> Approximately one pint of standard strength beer in Jon's case



Now, now - he won't be able to walk if he has that much...


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Dec 18, 2010)

Enjoy the event...


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Jon

A bit late but..... wish you many many happy returns of the day.

Hope you had loads of fun...


----------



## SydneyGeek (Dec 19, 2010)

Geseende verjaarsdag! 

Denis


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 19, 2010)

As you can see, Jon ignores this thread 
Or did some admin it make invisible for him?

Congrats, Jon!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 19, 2010)

He hasn't been on the board in a while - I'm thinking perhaps he over did the celebration and downed a pint and a half.  He's gonna be out in that case until New Year....


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 19, 2010)

Richard Schollar said:


> He hasn't been on the board in a while


This thread is one year old. So; does he know it exists?


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 19, 2010)

erik.van.geit said:


> This thread is one year old.


Erik, sounds like you might have downed more than a pint and a half! Either that or our calendars in the southern hemisphere have gone out of whack!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys   I had a great birthday and great weekend!  I got a bottle of Scotch for my birthday, which explains why I haven't been around. 

Oh, and I'm only 32, Richard is getting so old he can't remember these things!


----------



## JamesW (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## erik.van.geit (Dec 20, 2010)

Peter_SSs said:


> Erik, sounds like you might have downed more than a pint and a half! Either that or our calendars in the southern hemisphere have gone out of whack!


OOPS!
Where did I get that from?
Should come more to MrExcel: I lost the habit of analysing correctly threads


----------



## SuperFerret (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Jon


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks lads


----------

